# Disque dur WD "MyBook" ne fonctionne plus en Firewire



## Chamyky (2 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un disque dur Western Digital, un MyBook (Premium Edition je crois, en tout cas il est noir) 320 Go.
Jusqu'à maintenant, je l'ai branché _via_ FireWire, ce qui fonctionnait parfaitement.
Je ne l'ai pas utilisé pendant quelques jours, l'ai transporté dans une sacoche (peut-être que ces petites bêtes là sont fragiles ?), et hier (ou avant-hier... mais quel importance ?), j'ai tenté de l'utiliser de nouveau.

Niet.

Il ne monte pas sur le bureau et n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire de disque... cependant dans les Informations Système je vois qu'il est détecté par Mac OS; cependant, il n'est pas reconnu comme un disque dur, seulement un "Périphérique inconnu".
Enfin, ça c'était avant; car maintenant, je ne le vois même plus. Enfin, euh, peut-être que je regarde au mauvais endroit aujourd'hui :hein: ...
Mais dès que je le branche en USB 2.0, il s'affiche et fonctionne parfaitement ! Le monde à l'envers !

Je précise que j'ai un MacBook Core Duo. Je tourne avec la dernière version d'OS X, et tous les patchs qui vont avec. D'ailleurs, il se pourrait que j'ai installé 10.4.10 pendant la période de non-utilisation; tout à coup, je me dis que c'est peut-être ça le problème, il me semblait en avoir entendu parler.
Cependant, une fois sous Windows (BootCamp), le disque n'est pas non plus reconnu en FireWire (après installation des drivers, écran bleu en prime) mais parfaitement en USB... et j'ai, pendant mes recherches, lu que certaines personnes sous Windows avaient également eu le problème du FireWire.

Voilà, après cette petite description, je m'en remet à vous !
Des suggestions  ?


----------



## lappartien (2 Août 2007)

bon d'abord le monde ne va pas à l'envers, il va carrément à sa perte.
ceci dit pourrait être plus circoncis  
fire wire oui mais lequel le 400 ou le 800? à mon avis le 400 vu que en usb 2 il fonctionne PARFAITEMENT 
et il va même plus vite.

donc réponse ; reste en usb2


----------



## salamèche (3 Août 2007)

Ça m'est arrivé: port firewire HS, mon la cie D2 ne fonctionnait qu'en USB2: On m'a changé la carte mère sous garantie.


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2007)

lappartien a dit:


> bon d'abord le monde ne va pas à l'envers, il va carrément à sa perte.
> ceci dit pourrait être plus circoncis
> fire wire oui mais lequel le 400 ou le 800? à mon avis le 400 vu que en usb 2 il fonctionne PARFAITEMENT
> et il va même plus vite.
> ...



depuis quand l'usb2 va plus vite que le firewire ? hein dis

avec moults explications genre controleurs usb tout ça 

sinon, le bridge qui est dans le MyBook est une grosse daube, perso, il monte de temps à autre en firewire et il n'est donc pas grillé mais je pense que la carte est particuliérement déficiente reste en usb2 parce que c'est plus fiable

je l'avais acheté pour des sauvegardes, depuis j'ai racheté un autre HD externe ne serait-ce que pour sauvegarder celui-là


----------



## Chamyky (3 Août 2007)

lappartien a dit:


> ...fire wire oui mais lequel le 400 ou le 800? à mon avis le 400 vu que en usb 2 il fonctionne PARFAITEMENT
> et il va même plus vite...



Exactement, du 400 !



salamèche a dit:


> Ça m'est arrivé: port firewire HS, mon la cie D2 ne fonctionnait qu'en USB2: On m'a changé la carte mère sous garantie.



Il faudrait que je teste avec d'autre périphériques pour savoir si c'est ça... merci.
Mais c'est plus probable que ce soit le MyBook, comme le dit alème...



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4352263 a dit:
			
		

> reste en usb2 parce que c'est plus fiable



Bon, eh bien c'est ce que je vais faire.
Dommage, moi qui voulais un disque externe qui se branchait en FireWire... et j'avais hésité entre celui-là et le iomega qui ressemble au Mac Mini. Pas de chance cette fois ci :rateau: !


----------



## Zion (5 Août 2007)

ben moi non plus y monte plus apres divers trimbalage dans des sacs et autres soutes de bus sur les routes d'am&#233;riques du sud


----------



## corloane (5 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4352263 a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand l'usb2 va plus vite que le firewire ? hein dis
> 
> avec moults explications genre controleurs usb tout ça
> 
> ...



donc tu ne me conseillerais pas l'achat du mybook - pourtant il s'en vend comme des petits pains... Et ça http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article....OrderInSession=1&TTL=060820070923&bl=HGACban1
tu penses que c'est good (rapport giga/prix imbattable)


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2007)

j'ai également acquis un WD dernièrement et qui tourne pour l'heure tout seul et rondement en FW800. Mais lors de l'achat, et en discutant avec les vendeurs, ils m'ont fait part d'un défaut de série sur la génération juste d'avant.
Si t'es sous garantie, j'irai voir de ce côté là

L'usb2 plus rapide que le FW...  A ce rythme, on va revenir à l'infra rouge


----------



## Chamyky (5 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> &#8230;pourtant il s'en vend comme des petits pains&#8230;



La plupart des gens ont un PC, non  ?



Zion a dit:


> ben moi non plus y monte plus apres divers trimbalage dans des sacs et autres soutes de bus sur les routes d'am&#233;riques du sud



Mwi, donc c'est vraiment leur machin qui n'est pas solide...



vleroy a dit:


> &#8230;Si t'es sous garantie, j'irai voir de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;&#8230;



Merci de la piste, je vais voir &#231;a.



vleroy a dit:


> &#8230;L'usb2 plus rapide que le FW&#8230;



Apparemment, la version 400 du FireWire est &#224; peu pr&#232;s aussi rapide que l'USB2 (un peu moins), c'est la 800 qui d&#233;pote.


----------



## ncocacola (5 Août 2007)

A peu pr&#232;s m&#234;me vitesse mais beaucoup plus constant.
L'USB 2.0 fait le yoyo sur un gros fichier l&#224; o&#249; le FW400 reste sur la m&#234;me vitesse tout le long du transfert.
Sinon aucun PB pour mon WD MyBook Premium que ce soit en USB 2.0 ou en FW400. Essaie voir avec la garantie.


----------



## Chamyky (6 Août 2007)

Je l'ai aujourd'hui rapporté et suis revenu avec un Iomega Minimax.
Je le branche donc sur l'iMac de quelqu'un d'autres où j'avais stocké le contenu de l'ancien disque (il n'y avait pas assez de place sur mon MacBook, bien sûr) en FireWire et récupère toutes mes données. Tout heureux, je le débranche puis le branche sur mon MacBook.

.


Et il n'apparaît _pas_.

Arg.

Il n'apparaît pas.

Aïe. Aïe. Aïe aïe.

Vous l'aurez compris, un vent glacial de déception souffle sur moi.

J'ai essayé de démarrer sur mon CD d'installation, pour voir si le disque apparaissait dans l'utilitaire de disque, au cas où ce serait la(les) récente(s) mise(s) à jour qui aurait(aient) mis le bazar... je vous laisse deviner le résultat.

Ainsi donc... quelqu'un aurait-il des idées ?..


----------



## lamidenis (28 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai &#233;galement acquis un WD derni&#232;rement et qui tourne pour l'heure tout seul et rondement en FW800. Mais lors de l'achat, et en discutant avec les vendeurs, ils m'ont fait part d'*un d&#233;faut de s&#233;rie sur la g&#233;n&#233;ration juste d'avant.
> *Si t'es sous garantie, j'irai voir de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;
> 
> L'usb2 plus rapide que le FW...  A ce rythme, on va revenir &#224; l'infra rouge



Salut,
C'est-&#224;-dire "la g&#233;n&#233;ration juste d'avant" ?  
Je ne comprends pas. :rose:


----------



## vleroy (28 Août 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Salut,
> C'est-à-dire "la génération juste d'avant" ?
> Je ne comprends pas. :rose:



une série a dû rencontrer des problèmes sérieux. Mais je n'ai pas plus d'infos que cette "échappée" du vendeur. Mais cela doit pouvoir se trouver sur le net si une série est défectueuse.


----------



## Frizou (29 Août 2007)

Quand il est branché en firewire, est-ce ton disque apparait quand tu lances l'utilitaire de disque ? (Applications>Utilitaires>Utilitaire de disque)
Si oui, essaye de le monter à partir de là.
Tu peux aussi tenter de "réparer les autorisations du disque" (au pire ça ne lui fera pas de mal).

Bon courage.


----------



## lamidenis (29 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> une série a dû rencontrer des problèmes sérieux. Mais je n'ai pas plus d'infos que cette "échappée" du vendeur. Mais cela doit pouvoir se trouver sur le net si une série est défectueuse.



Pas trouvé... Je reporte mon achat (pas facile de choisir entre tous les modèles proposés  )


----------



## thierryH (5 Septembre 2007)

Jai aussi un WD 250Go firewire/usb
il fonctionne trés bien en usb 2.0 sur macbook (acheter en juin 06) et sur imac (new gene bande noire 08/07 ) tous les 2 sur mac os X.4.10
en firewire 400  il fonctionne sur le macbook, sur l'Imac ne se monte pas ne se voit pas ( pour plus de précision le port firewire 400 fonctionne très bien avec un camescope) sur le bureau et Utilitaire disque 

sinon je confirme que le bus FireWire est plus rapide que le bus USB 2.0.
le bus firewire un bus Isochrone et Asynchrone => débit constant c'est un bus qui a été concu au départ pour la vidéo par Apple, IBM et TI.
le bus USB a été surtout un bus pur gérer les péripheriques de toutes sortes mais certainement pas la vidéo donc débit fluctuant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Thierry

J'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre dans le m&#234;me cas que toi a savoir que j'ai 2 WD dont l'un est en FW 800 ( argent ) et l'autre ( Noir Premium  interface 400 )

Lorsque je plug le 800 pas de soucis
A cot&#233; je plug le 400 , le dd ne fonctionne pas. 
Si je chaine le 400 derriere le 800 branch&#233; au MAC, les 2 volume monte (

JE SUIS SUR NEW IMAC Bande noire

Je teste alors le 400 sur mon macbookpro ( pas de soucis )

J'ai donc resolu le pb du cable qui est en bonne etat
J'ai chang&#233; le Mac ( fnac )
Nouveau imac meme config : probleme similaire

Je n'ai pas moyen de tester d'autres peripherique Firewire 400
Pouvez vous me confirmer que ce port 400 est clean ou est ce un PB Hardware ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2007)

Airtunes a dit:


> Bonjour Thierry
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'être dans le même cas que toi a savoir que j'ai 2 WD dont l'un est en FW 800 ( argent ) et l'autre ( Noir Premium  interface 400 )
> 
> ...



Reste une hypothèse (qui va être difficile à vérifier, mais bon ...) : que ton problème viennent d'une incompatibilité entre le bridge "400" de ton disque, et le contrôleur Fw400 du nouvel iMac, qui n'est pas nécessairement le même que celui de ton MacBook Pro.


----------



## ncocacola (1 Octobre 2007)

Si tu veux le d&#233;monter, pour le changer de boitier par exemple, jette un coup d'oeil sur ce lien (valable pour le MB Premium) :
http://ncocacola.free.fr/

OK OK c'est mon propre blog, mais ca n'empeche que l'article y est


----------



## sansstress (2 Octobre 2007)

Salut et merci pour les conseils 
Moi aussi j'ai un MyBook premium édition 320Go USB et FW suite à qques soucis de connexion en FW et aussi en USB j'ai compris que le mien ne marche pas bien quand il est chaud ! et il est chaud après 10 minutes ! 
Donc pour pouvoir copié mes données je l'ai ouvert, sans démonté le disque dur, et posé un ventilateur à côté ;-) les 300Go sont entraîne de copier maintenant.
Demain il repart en SAV
Bonne chance ;-)


----------



## lamidenis (2 Octobre 2007)

sansstress a dit:


> Salut et merci pour les conseils
> Moi aussi j'ai un MyBook premium édition 320Go USB et FW suite à qques soucis de connexion en FW et aussi en USB j'ai compris que le mien ne marche pas bien quand il est chaud ! et il est chaud après 10 minutes !
> Donc pour pouvoir copié mes données je l'ai ouvert, sans démonté le disque dur, et posé un ventilateur à côté ;-) les 300Go sont entraîne de copier maintenant.
> Demain il repart en SAV
> Bonne chance ;-)



Me*** ! Et moi qui dois recevoir le même demain... J'ai peur !!!!  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## ncocacola (2 Octobre 2007)

Non mais t'inquiètes, ca n'empeche que c'est un très bon disque dur externe.
De plus, l'interne qui est dedans est réputé fiable


----------

